# Can I use Limp Swiss Chard?



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

We got our Organics box on Thursday evening and I didn't get to the swiss Chard till today. It is now all limp (it was in the fridge) can I still use it?


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

It'll do well in soups, even if it's a bit limp.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

As long as it's not slimy or moldy, it should be fine in soup as the PP suggested, or stir-fried.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought you could revive some veggies by shocking them. But I am not sure if its rinsing in warm water and then throwing them in a bowl of ice water or not.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Soup it is!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Absolutely. Limp just means dehydrated. I haven't had much luck with rehydrating greens like kale or chard (I do it with lettuce though), but they still cook up just fine.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine's constantly going limp. I just saute it up with butter and garlic


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I thought you could revive some veggies by shocking them. But I am not sure if its rinsing in warm water and then throwing them in a bowl of ice water or not.

I tend to think of "shocking" vegetables as being rapid cooling in ice water after blanching. Limp greens may perk up a bit if just trimmed at the stem end and soaked in cold water for an hour or so, but I wouldn't bother with a warm-water rinse. As stated above, so long as the leaves are free of yellowish rot or slime, they're edible. With chard, "rubbery" stems may be salvageable even if the leaves are not.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

You are right. Shocking is to stop the cooking process.


----------

